# I need help finding some control board compnents, can anyone help me out?



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Here are the pics


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Can you find a schematic for the board?

Once you identify the parts, Digikey is a great source for passive components.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

No, there's a schematic for the machine but it only shows i/o's on the board, no components


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's a very clean board for coming out of commercial equipment. 

Picture 2 shows the heat coming from the TR106B TAG8242 and that's the part I can't identify.

Look on the board for any information which may identify who made the board. You can also call the machine manufacturer and see if they have the schematic.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Hippie said:


> This is a commercial dishwasher control board, the diode that turns on the heat is burnt up, and the adjacent resistor and the white rectangular component also appears damaged. I have no idea how to interpret what is printed on these things or where to order them from, although I am sure it would be easy enough to replace them. The machine is outdated and the only complete boards I could find were more than the whole machine is worth. the diodes and resistors are all the same, the only difference is the white thing, the damaged one reads "22 J 100" and the others read "22 K 100". All the diodes are marked "TR 106 B
> TAG 8242"
> Im not much of an electronics guy but I know enough to see this is the reason the contactor for the heat wont pull in. External temp switches, etc are all good. If anyone could be kind enough to tell me what to get to replace the diode, resistor, and white rectangular item I would truly appreciate it, I have no idea how to interpret the markings other than the resistor and I havent done that since school so I'd probably get the value of that wrong too. It is a 24v control system. Many thanks in advance.



Pic would be handy ! *edit* see it now !


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a transistor with heat sink


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Check here for a cross reference. 

http://quadrevisionspot.blogspot.com/2007/03/quad-303-replacement-transistors.html?m=1


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

What brand and model is the dishwasher ?


----------



## EC2253 (Mar 7, 2008)

Check Ebay, type the part number there are guys out there who salvage parts and sell on Ebay site.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What's the make, model, serial # and date of manufacture of the machine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

EC2253 said:


> Check Ebay, type the part number there are guys out there who salvage parts and sell on Ebay site.


This is along the lines I would head. I bet there are salvaged and maybe even replacement boards available.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

EC2253 said:


> Check Ebay, type the part number there are guys out there who salvage parts and sell on Ebay site.


theyre the ones selling the boards for 600$.. already looked


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

MikeFL said:


> What's the make, model, serial # and date of manufacture of the machine?



its a Hobart AM 12, i dont know the other data


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Hippie said:


> its a Hobart AM 12, i dont know the other data


Have you tried ICI ?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Hobart has always been pricey with their parts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Manual is easy: 

http://www.whaleyfoodservice.com/EquipmentManualsIntegration/Manuals/HOB1834.pdf


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Manual is easy:
> 
> http://www.whaleyfoodservice.com/EquipmentManualsIntegration/Manuals/HOB1834.pdf


I was on the same site and it only gave me the 14. 

They must like you better. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> I was on the same site and it only gave me the 14.
> 
> They must like you better. :thumbup:


Who knows ?

I was trying to find the heater board from a company like ICI or ICM that is building them off the expired patent, normally they run @$100 for the replacements they turn out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If there is any information on that board, it would help to have it. I found technical manuals for the 15 series machine but not the 12.

https://my.hobartcorp.com/kroger/TechnicalServiceManuals/AM15 Technical Manual.pdf


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Have you checked with a company like www.industrialrepair.net? We got a control board for a Hobart welder repaired for $150 from them.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Hippie,

The white thing is a capacitor 0.22 uF 100V J=5% tolerance, k=10% tolerance.
The fried resistor is 100 Ohm 5% 1/4W judging from its neighboring circuit.
Struck out on the diode. This is not rocket science so if you have a sketch of the circuit, we can find a substitute.

As always you gotta ask the question: are the burned parts the cause of the problem or just a symptom?

EJPHI


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

http://www.psi-repair.com/repair-services/electronic-repair


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Whenever we had board level repair work, we always farmed it out to a board level repair facility.
I agree its getting much harder with the components and the way manufactures design boards to limit repair capabilities.
No reason to fool with this board unless you know what you are doing. The people that can fix it or tell you it cannot be fixed have equipment you do not have.
You might be able to replace those parts that are visibly fried. But what about the other parts that look fine but may not be.

Some electronic repair facilities have jigs for many differing boards. Especially if they have been in business a long time.
The guys we used had been in business for over 40 years and had every single board /equipment they repaired logged with details and drawings. So even obsolete stuff was repairable or replaced in many cases.
No one could touch these guys. No one.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I would be very cautious about just replacing the (obvious) burnt/damaged parts. As was said, many times they are just symptoms of other problems.
Unless the customer is willing to take a chance I would just tell them to get a new/used board.
If you don't tell them they would be upset that you charged for the parts, then blew the new ones out because something else was wrong.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I do tons of restaurants, 99% of the dishwashers are leased by a vendor that supplies the chemicals.

If your customer owns the equipment tell him to call the people who supply the chemicals they will most likely be able to fix it.


----------

